# Matching old brick



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

We are starting a job, that will involve moving an exterior door in a brick home. So now I am challenged with trying to match up new brick with the old. So far my supply house hasn’t had any luck finding anything
The house was built in 1988 and the homeowner thinks the brick was called Fort Jefferson. Does anyone know if this is still a common color? Maybe the manufacturer has a different name for it now? Any help would be great.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

You said move the door, does that mean you can save the ones from the new opening that you have to cut? 

I rearrange a lot of door and window openings and that’s usually what I do. Best way to match brick is to use the same ones from the building


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

closest I can find, in 15 mins


http://www.glengery.com/brick-products/view-brick-products/item/246-milwaukee-thin


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

Windycity said:


> You said move the door, does that mean you can save the ones from the new opening that you have to cut?
> 
> I rearrange a lot of door and window openings and that’s usually what I do. Best way to match brick is to use the same ones from the building
> 
> ...


The door is going over to where a window currently is. Beneath where the current door s there is a set of concrete steps that are being removed as well that need to be filled with brick. We are going to be short on brick any way we go.


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

JBM said:


> closest I can find, in 15 mins
> 
> 
> http://www.glengery.com/brick-products/view-brick-products/item/246-milwaukee-thin


I have found several that look like those that are fairly close. I will probably just have to go that route and just get pretty close maybe.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Could stack them in a circle and light a fire in the middle, they need extra char on em lol!


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey that’s a good idea. Lol.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

you try asking a mason?


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

You can always do a false window where the door currently is......


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

griz said:


> you try asking a mason?


The masons I use said they had not seen that brick but a couple of times in all the years they have been in the trades and couldn’t recall name or manufacturer. It doesn’t appear to be a very common brick around this area


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

If all else fails,try these guys.https://www.nawkaw.com/locations/ I have used them twice (at customer's insistence) they did a phenomenal job,however,get ready to dig deep into your bluejeans ,they are far from cheap !


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

fjn said:


> If all else fails,try these guys.https://www.nawkaw.com/locations/ I have used them twice (at customer's insistence) they did a phenomenal job,however,get ready to dig deep into your bluejeans ,they are far from cheap !


That’s pretty impressive. May have to do something like that if it comes down to it. Thanks for the link


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have seen a few jobs done by brick tinting specialists for multi coloured bricks, and like fjn was really impressed. One was similar to the Chicago commons.
If you fancy a go yourself you can buy the tints,
https://www.twistfix.co.uk/brick-tinting
The real skill is to use different tints on the same brick.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

fjn said:


> If all else fails,try these guys.https://www.nawkaw.com/locations/ I have used them twice (at customer's insistence) they did a phenomenal job,however,get ready to dig deep into your bluejeans ,they are far from cheap !




We have used them numerous times as well and agree. Can’t tell the new from the old 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russellremodel (Apr 24, 2015)

stuart45 said:


> I have seen a few jobs done by brick tinting specialists for multi coloured bricks, and like fjn was really impressed. One was similar to the Chicago commons.
> If you fancy a go yourself you can buy the tints,
> https://www.twistfix.co.uk/brick-tinting
> The real skill is to use different tints on the same brick.


I may try something like that if I have to. See if my painter has any experience staining brick


----------

